# Mike! - Concerns



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Mike,I know that people don't want anything onhere about "Religion", so I wondered if youwould e-mail me about concerns I have. Ilistened to tape 5 twice & fell asleep bothtimes, but the second time I awoke towardthe end & was really bothered by the "newcompanion" and crystal. This sounds verynew-age to me and it didn't sit well withmy spirit. I listened to the tape awaketoday & the concerns only became more intense. I hate to stop listening; I liketo give things a really good try before deciding they don't work for me, but nothing is more important to me than my Christian beliefs, even being well.Thank you for your attention.Jen


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jennifer, Mike should be seeing this soon, but I thought I would be bold enough to respond in the meantime. I am also a Christian, and had the very same concerns. I emailed Mike and asked him about these things and why he used this particular imagery. He explained it was used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Mike will further address this for you when he sees it, but I felt perhaps I would respond for now until he does, to reassure you. If it really bothers you, just do the previous sessions for now, until Mike advises you. I hope this helps a bit. Take care. And I hope you are feeling better.







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Hi Jennifer,Many thanksks for your email. Marilyn summed it up exactly. Email me with you concerns on timelineservices###cs.comI can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not comproomise it.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Jennifer...This disclaimer paragraph is on Mike's website listed in the section "FAQs" ...Thought maybe this would also be helpful to you. Take care!_____________________________________________Quote:_____________________________________________"As with most hypnotherapy processes, direct suggestion, guided imagery, and metaphor techniques are used in this hypnotherapy program. Imagery phrases such as new age, mystical and crystal are used solely for illustrative purposes. These are used in the context of childish wonderment and imagination, openness, and seeing things in perspective. No implication of any religion, belief, or faith is mentioned nor is implied by the author. It is not our intention to offend any individual belief. Should these phrases offend, please do not purchase."[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-06-2001).]


----------

